#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Help On My Outlook Attachments

## Don Adeks

Hello Great minds,

Please I need help with my MS Outlook.

For about 2 months now, any time I attach files and send as mails, the recipients are always seeing a Media Player file instead of an excel file.

Does anybody have an idea of what may be wrong?

Please help.

PS: I would have considered the option of reinstalling the Outlook but there are too many important mails and I fear losing them.


Thanks in advance.


Don Adeks.

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

Has this happened suddenly, or has it been hapeening for some time?  To one recipient or many?  What email cliets do they use?  How are you sending mesages (plain, rtf, html)?  Have YOU changed/upgraded anything recently?

----------


## Don Adeks

Hello Kennedy.


Thanks for your reply. I replied yesterday but didn't know how it was not delivered.

So, I did some investigations and discovered it is only Yahoo mails that behave that way.

As for whether my mails are sent using HTML or plain text, I don't know how to check that.

So Yahoo seems to be the problem.

What do I do?


Thanks in anticipation.

Don Adeks.

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

I assuem that you're using outlook...  Take a look at this:

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/m...9-d032d69ebf69

Google around a bit.  But that's where your problem lies... probably!

----------

